# Uber-cool Fish bridge. Someone built it!



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I've always thought about something like this, but never though anyway would really build it. But here it is:

http://gizmodo.com/346527/fish-brid...iums-if-only-fish-were-smart-enough-to-use-it


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

nice.... something like this just increase the chance of leakage.... I've been doing a little plumbing and the key is to keep things simple.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

that doesn't make sense, is the entire system closed up?

other wise the water pressure would just force all the water out any opeing.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I think it has to do with it be an equal amount or level on both sides. This way the water doesn't spill out like your thinking. I can be wrong someone correct me if I am.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

no even then i think the water would still flow out. to the side that has the least amount of presure. 

in reality, its really hard to make all things equal so i know one side has to have less pressure so all the water should just spill out.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

you can do an experiment for yourselves.. fill a hose with water and put the ends in 2 containers of water..
it's how siphons work.
If the 2 containers are level, nothing flows..
If one is higher than the other, the water will flow toward the lower one.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

There is a positive flow in that system too. It flows through the bridge into the right hand tank and is pumped over to the left hand tank. My question is how do they keep the bridge clean inside?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

That is really cool!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

NoSvOrAx said:


> There is a positive flow in that system too. It flows through the bridge into the right hand tank and is pumped over to the left hand tank. My question is how do they keep the bridge clean inside?


Yeah I agree with you here. I am wondering how they keep it clean also!


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

kakkoii said:


> Yeah I agree with you here. I am wondering how they keep it clean also!


my guess would be a complete tear down, or they just send alot of flow through it to get the poop out, OR there is already flow in it and it cleans itself


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, there are lots of questions there, but it is pretty cool to see the fish actually using it at any rate.

I see the water levels are down enough to make me crazy, but I wonder if that's part of the plan?


----------

